# Spinning Reel and Rod



## mabuhay55 (Jun 29, 2011)

Been to deep sea fishing for Red Snapper couple of times in Destin and in Galveston but this time I am considering of getting my own gear. I am most comfortable with spinning reel, am considering Penn 950 SSm. Need advice if the Rod with roller tip would work. Secondly, what do you think of braided line? Is 300 yards enough. Thanks!


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

The combo that you're thinking of would handle any snapper, however I noticed this kind of combo gets a little heavy after a whole day of fishing. So now I usually snapper fish with a light jigging rod and a smaller reel filled with braid. So something maybe like a shimano spheros 6000 and a shimano trevela with 60 lb. braid. Either would work but I enjoy fishing more with the lighter rod.


----------



## mabuhay55 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, will consider lighter rods and perhaps smaller model of Penn like 850SSM. Most of the reviews for Penn SSM models are great but will take a look of Shimano models.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

I own a Penn 950ssm, and as the previous poster said, the only drawback to it is its weight. Mine pulls double duty as my spinning boat reel and as my surf reel on a 10' power stick. While it's a bit big for most of the fish I catch in the surf, I have always been impressed with how watertight it seems to be. On the plus side, if you ever lose your anchor, you could rig that reel to your bow and send it overboard and it would probably hold just fine. Also, that reel will hold more than 300yds of braid. If it were me, I would top it with some mono.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a 5000 Conquer one one of my lighter bottom fishing setups.. it has tons of drag for a "small" reel.


----------



## mabuhay55 (Jun 29, 2011)

Top with some mono line, is that what they call backing? What's the purpose?


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

mabuhay55 said:


> Top with some mono line, is that what they call backing? What's the purpose?


Backing refers to whatever line you have underneath the mono. So if you wind on 300yds of braid, then put another 100yds of mono on, you have 300yds of backing-which is usually a higher pound test than your topshot of mono. The purpose is mono casts better. In addition, it is less visible in the water, but if you are fishing for a leery species of fish, you would do well to tie a few feet of fluorocarbon leader on. On my 950, I have 50lb spectra braid with 30lb mono topshot. If I'm surf fishing for pompano, I will usually tie on about 3-4 feet of 12-17lb fluorocarbon leader. One thing to be aware of when fishing like that--set your drag with a scale, and don't adjust it, no matter how tempted you are.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I agree with using a lighter spinning setup. I also have gone to "jigging" rods for most all fishing b/c of their light weight and extra strenght if you ever need it. I use a 6500 size Penn reel on a 7' jigging rod for all types of offshore fishing. 90% of the time I chum the snapper up and catch them on top.


----------



## mabuhay55 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for all your input. I think 950ss might over kill for what I need. Considering 850 instead since only going snapper fishing 2x a year. Any suggestion for Rods? Medium to Heavy, brand, looking under $100.00. Somehow got interested with guide roller rods but since am using spinning reel this will not work.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you are going with Penn go with a 7500 series reel and Penn's rod in 7'. I don't remember the number right now. You can get a good combo price. The reel will be plenty big for Snapper and you can also use the same setup for all kinds of other fishing. Remember the larger Snapper will up higher in the water. This setup will handle the King's and Cobia's that you might encounter while Snapper fishing.

If you do go with a rod with a roller tip you might not want to use braid. The line can get caught between the roller. Just get a regular tip rod.


----------



## mabuhay55 (Jun 29, 2011)

What are your thoughts of Penn SSM series and the Slammer model? For me braid is way to go, been using this for inshore fishing.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

I use my 950ssm on one of the Penn slammer rods. Certainly not a very sensitive rod, but when your fishing for snapper, kings, and cobia, I think backbone takes precedence, and that rod has plenty of it. I always make sure to rinse mine with fresh water, and if it's going to sit for a while, then I will wipe a little gun oil on the eyes. I've had it for a couple of years, and it still looks like the day I bought it. Your looking at nice reels and decent rods. Certainly several steps above the Walmart garbage I started out with. You can't go wrong.


----------



## mabuhay55 (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you owned Penn Slammer reel? Slammer 760 is lighter than 950 SSM and has more gear ratio. Would prefer 950ssm than slammer 760?


----------

